# IVST Solutions?



## Buffy99 (23 April 2009)

Has anybody had dealings with a Company called IVST Solutions?

They claim to have "a solution for Wealth Management" and "a solution for wealth creation".

They use some sort of software program.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (23 April 2009)

From the website it looks like a black box for horse racing.....

_"The Thoroughbred Industry… a multi-billion dollar global enterprise that is constantly growing… a true financial dynamo!"_

_"Simply download the raw data and let the software do the analysis…
We can even do the work for you, a computer is not always necessary..."_

....I know nothing about them, but I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## banditt (7 May 2009)

Buffy99 said:


> Has anybody had dealings with a Company called IVST Solutions?
> 
> They claim to have "a solution for Wealth Management" and "a solution for wealth creation".
> 
> ...




i have been approached by this group, can you tell me wether you have any further info on this group.


----------



## Buffy99 (7 May 2009)

When I spoke to them a few weeks ago, they said that they had limited licences and only 8 left issue.

This makes me very sceptical that they are still approaching other people.

Very little information about them when I googled them also.


Cheers


----------



## banditt (7 May 2009)

i spoke to them today they have 1 spot left offered it to me for 4000 balance to be paid when account reaches 25000.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (7 May 2009)

Do you guys *really believe* there are "limited" licenses left? That's just a sales ploy to convince you to make a snap decision. It goes something like this...

"This fantastic product normally costs $8950. But hurry because we only have 5 licenses left."

Next phone call....

" For a limited time we're offering it for just $4900. You only have to put up $2500 now and when you've made your fortune you will be invoiced for the balance. But you need to act now. There are only 2 left."

You are being conditioned to believe you're getting a bargain and that it's so popular only a few remain. This is BS marketing 101. They have as many "licenses" to offer as there are gullible people to sign up. If you hand money over to these people you will probably never see it again and in a few months time you'll be wishing you'd never handed over a cent.


----------



## Timmy (7 May 2009)

MS+Tradesim said:


> Do you guys *really believe* there are "limited" licenses left? That's just a sales ploy to convince you to make a snap decision. It goes something like this...
> 
> "This fantastic product normally costs $8950. But hurry because we only have 5 licenses left."
> 
> ...




The only reason I am quoting this whole post (with some extra underlining so even fools can understand) is 'cause it deserves to be repeated ... over and over again.  There was another thread recently about some horse racing punting thingo, this is what I posted there, paraphrased slightly:



Timmy said:


> banditt, apologies and nothing personal mate.  But I gotta say it.
> 
> They say there is one born every minute - I guess you were the one for your minute.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (7 May 2009)

Follow the paper trail...

IVST Solutions was previously called Investec Solutions Pty Ltd. They changed their name 19/1/09.
http://www.search.asic.gov.au/cgi-bin/gns030c?acn=130343976&juris=9&hdtext=ACN&srchsrc=1

That company is facing a hearing tomorrow in the *Consumer, Trader and Tenancy Tribunal of NSW,* under its previous name. 


> "1:15 PM at Floor 3, 33 Moore (Cnr Moore & George St) Street Liverpool NSWGEN 09/13394	RHONDA AGAMALIS	INVESTEC SOLUTIONS PTY LTD"



http://esd.cttt.nsw.gov.au/Hearing/HearingList.aspx?LocationCode=2170&referer=www.clickfind.com.au

Warning bells yet?

The domain "ivstsolutions.com" was only registered on 15/4/09.
http://www.seanic.net/system/whois?domain=ivstsolutions.com&dispraw 

They don't have an Australian Financial Services License. Which means they are not recognised and accountable
under Australian regulatory oversight of the financial industry. They are not offering a genuine financial product. 
They are selling a gambling (horse racing) program.


----------



## banditt (7 May 2009)

stop the bus i'm jumping offhttps://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## letsdoit (26 May 2009)

Thanks for the info MS+Tradesim, they contacted me also, initial price was quoted as $7900 on 22/05/09, with 4 'licences' remaining. They then said there was a brand new option of fronting $4000 with the remainder to be paid once the account had reached $10000. This was offered to me on the 26/05/09, and I was told there were now only 2 'licences' remaining. I was also told that they wish to clear all their licences by the end of this month (May), so will be interesting to see if they continue contacting more people after this week.

When I asked them for more information, they told me to type their web address into the address bar, and not Google the company name, as their webpage was 'difficult to find' using Google. I'm fairly sure the guy I was speaking to just knew that this forum would be the first thing to pop up if IVST Solutions was searched for... didn't want me finding out the truth.

Bad luck, won't be ripping me off.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (26 May 2009)

Good to hear, letsdoit.


----------



## Womble (3 June 2009)

I just had a call this morning asking to join, No  mention of how many "Licences' remained, but she did say they were limited  and running out fast. I fobbed her off with I need to discuss this with some other people and was a bit short on money (Was given the pay half option) and have done a google to find this forum.

Thanks, They won't be hearing from me in the near OR distant future.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (6 June 2009)

Another hearing for IVST solutions in the* Consumer, Trader and Tenancy Tribunal of NSW* :

https://esd.cttt.nsw.gov.au/Hearing/HearingList.aspx?LocationCode=2800



> ORANGE: Friday, 12 Jun 200911:00 AM at Orange Court House, Cnr Lords Place & Bynge Street Orange NSW
> GEN 09/23967	Lisa Kjoller	IVST Solutions Pty Ltd




Buyer beware.


----------



## SANDGROPPER (12 June 2009)

Timmy said:


> The only reason I am quoting this whole post (with some extra underlining so even fools can understand) is 'cause it deserves to be repeated ... over and over again.  There was another thread recently about some horse racing punting thingo, this is what I posted there, paraphrased slightly:



sandgropper has done a bad thing and payed over some money to this spam ,is there any way of recovering any of it or is it gone .partner pressed me into it yesterday 12/6/09 .i saw this blog to day13/06/09


----------



## artsam (13 June 2009)

Hi

I have just been approached with the same story but a slightly differrent angle.

This is from a company called JBC Financial sevices. First they contacted me by phone and asked if they can send some information on a new investment proposal. I said ok as I did not see any harm on this.

Next I got a call from one of their "investor advisors"  who said for just $8900.00 one off payment and a $14.00 monthly fee the company would provide me with a software package and daily ASX share data updates. The system apparently uses 250-300 edifferent formulas to analyse the data and returns a recommended list for investment. The returns, based on historical data, are apparently very high. 

As the usual spill goes the number of licences are limited and that only 60 were allocated to my state. When he checked there were only six left. He also said there would be no more licenses offered. He would not give me any meaningful information on the company, the product or offer a trial use.

When I told him there was no way I would hand over $8900.00 without knowing who I was dealing with and that I wanted to do some research first he agreed, with his management's approval, "to hold" one license for me until Monday'.  

He also gave me the web site "globaljbc" to look at, which is used by their clients to dowload the daily data updates. Unfortunately there is little on that to shed any light.

I did a bit more research on the company but other that the fact it is a private company registed in London, there was nothing else.

The caller provided me with his name and phone number to call if I had any questions and he will call me back on Monday. 

I started a thread in this forum (JBC Charting software) but had no feed back yet. Given what is being said here l smell a rat.

Has anyone else had any experience with these guys?


----------



## investorpaul (13 June 2009)

It amazes me that people still need to ask these questions

It is very simple if someone rings you up offering an "amazing package" at a "discounted rate" for a "limited time only" its a scam through and through. The only action you need to take is hanging up the phone.


----------



## artsam (13 June 2009)

investorpaul said:


> It amazes me that people still need to ask these questions
> 
> It is very simple if someone rings you up offering an "amazing package" at a "discounted rate" for a "limited time only" its a scam through and through. The only action you need to take is hanging up the phone.




Thank you investorpaul. I am not naive but I think these forums are ideal to raise these issues and expose new scams as they come up. Otherwise without a means to share information and gain the knowledge, these scammers will use their charm to convince even people that "think" they are smart.  

I know if its too goog to be true it usually is not. But then again people play lotto and the odds there are even worse.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (24 June 2009)

I have the funny feeling this is a related thread...


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12215


----------



## MS+Tradesim (24 June 2009)

SANDGROPPER said:


> sandgropper has done a bad thing and payed over some money to this spam ,is there any way of recovering any of it or is it gone .




I don't know mate. Approach them at first. If you get bullied, stalled or the run-around go to the consumer protection body in your state.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (24 June 2009)

Artsam,

I haven't heard of them but that means nothing. These guys pop up over and over with different company names and the same crap product rebranded for each new incarnation.

All the indicators of 'scam' are right there in what you said.


----------



## hordo15 (24 June 2009)

Hi all, 

This is my first post – I had been contacted by this company and in doing some research uncovered this forum.  Please don’t call me naÃ¯ve or a fool, etc all I have done so far is simply listen to what they had to say and now am trying to verify if it is a legitimate system or not (which it seemingly is not, so I am glad to have done some research).

The company has provided me with a line-by-line results listing from September 2008 – present, including amounts invested, amounts lost, amounts won.  I can email this to anyone interested in looking at these figures.

The company has also sent me a letter with the following claim “IVST Solutions Pty Ltd warrant that by correctly applying the program to any of the figures and dates published within the brochure, that all the printed figures, including any subsequent results released to you by the company can be verified as to their validity.” 

And also this “Furthermore, IVST Solutions Pty Ltd guarantees if any of these figures are found to be incorrect it shall refund to the purchaser the full cost of the program.  This guarantee excludes printing errors.”

In reading this it does sound fairly convincing but seems to omit a sentence stating that their software package actually pointed to the particular races that are included in the results, which would be the most important factor (!!!)


----------



## prawn_86 (24 June 2009)

Im not sure if you could do it with gambling results, but ask to see their 'broker' statements, showing that they actually placed that 'trade' at the time. Anyone can doctor results after the fact.

Or alternatively ask them to pick some ahead of time for a month (or given period) to prove that it can work...


----------



## Timmy (24 June 2009)

hordo15 said:


> Please don’t call me naÃ¯ve or a fool,




OK, I wont.

At the end of the day its your money, believe what you want & spend it how you wish.

The salesman (are they on 50% commission?  Not a bad gig?) will recycle your money into the economy, pay the mortgage, etc.  
The business owner will buy another car (local one hopefully), and employ builders to build another holiday house etc.

Its all good.


----------



## RebeccaPhoenix (24 June 2009)

We may be able to assist you gaining a refund.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (24 June 2009)

RebeccaPhoenix said:


> We may be able to assist you gaining a refund.




Why did you delete your previous posts?


----------



## Timmy (24 June 2009)

CapnBirdseye said:


> Why did you delete your previous posts?




Hi Cap'n

Previous posts from this firm were deleted by mods.

ASF terms of use include:

_9. You are forbidden to use Aussie Stock Forums for commercial activity of any kind without receiving prior permission from the administrator. This includes the use of affiliate referral codes. Those who spam their products and/or services on Aussie Stock Forums will have their accounts permanently suspended._




There are ways in which ASF allows people to make others aware of their products, see this thread:

_Here are some guidelines to let people know what is acceptable and what isn't.

Vendors are not allowed to promote their own products or services on ASF other than to have a link to their website in their signature. The only exceptions to this rule is if they are responding to a genuine query from an ASF member ..._ etc.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (24 June 2009)

Good job.


----------



## RebeccaPhoenix (24 June 2009)

Timmy said:


> Hi Cap'n
> 
> Previous posts from this firm were deleted by mods.
> 
> ...




Sorry, gentlemen, I did not intend to violate the terms of use of the site. I'll be seeking permission from the administrator. Thank you for the heads up.

The previous deletion sighted less then 100 characters (???) hence why it was re-posted.


----------



## luniac (24 June 2009)

I work as a business reporter for the ABC, and I'm currently researching thoroughbred gambling schemes for a story. If you've signed up to one of these schemes, I'd really like to hear from you. My number is (02) 8333 3838.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 June 2009)

luniac said:


> I work as a business reporter for the ABC, and I'm currently researching thoroughbred gambling schemes for a story. If you've signed up to one of these schemes, I'd really like to hear from you. My number is (02) 8333 3838.




Looks like someone may have beat you to it:

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,27753,25687382-462,00.html


----------



## Cara81 (25 June 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I am one of the fools who went ahead with this "investment" and when I received the package it turns out completely different to what they explain on the phone. I have demanded a refund but as you can guess they will not give me one. I am now having to take them to court. 
I thought if anyone else is in the same position, it may be wise for us to get together against them! I am $7900 out of pocket because of this scam.
For everyone else DON'T do it, it is just a big SCAM!!!!

Cara


----------



## hordo15 (26 June 2009)

Hi Cara, 

If you don't mind me asking, what exactly did you end up receiving for your $7900?

H


----------



## Cara81 (29 June 2009)

Hi, I received a disk and a handbook. When I rang them to find out how to use it, I was told I would now need to spend another $1000 to actually make any money. That is when I got really angry, as this is one of the things they do not tell you at the start!


----------



## Cara81 (30 June 2009)

*IVST Solutions - Victims*

Hi Everyone,

If you have heard of and paid money to a company called IVST Solutions and you were not happy with the program or were mislead in any way about what they offer, we would like to hear from you. I am one of the fools who went along with this scam and gave them quite a bit of money, just to find out that they had mislead and lied to me about important aspects of the "Investment". I am planning to take them to court, but I need help from others who are also in the same situation. If you are happy to be witnesses with me, please contact myself on 0404028291 or message me back. We should be able to get our money back! The more people the better. I have a solicitor willing to help us. I can provide more information if needed.

Kind Regards
Cara


----------



## peninsula (6 July 2009)

I bought the software after being advised by my friend who had it. Major problem i had with it was i didnt have time to keep up. 

My friend did well with it because he studied the race form and was well educated on the industry so he really worked it hard and did well

I think it works well but may not be for all people. If you have some racing knowledge certainly helps


----------



## Medici (6 July 2009)

Cara



I wish you all the best and hope that you will get them.


----------



## garthy37 (20 July 2009)

hi all,

i have recently (today) invested in this company. it seemed like a good idea and a brilliant opportunity (maybe too brilliant) to make some good cash, and having read this i am now sceptical of the whole thing. 

i am awaiting my software pack as we speak, and will let everyone know how it goes once i have given it a fair go.

and Cara81, i will be all the way with you if this product doesnt satisfy me and deliver as promised!


----------



## skyQuake (20 July 2009)

Sigh... confirmation bias..


----------



## garthy37 (20 July 2009)

what do you mean by that skyquake? im a fool?


----------



## curl2175 (21 July 2009)

I have just gotten off the phone with a bloke who happens to be a Senior Analyst with JBC trying to sell me a copy of their charting software. He ASSURES me that this is all legit and so very very exclusive. I should feel privileged. 

So far I have been able to turn up little on this company or the software but the sales spiel and price ($8900.00) is identical to what is posted here. I don't think I'll be parting with any of my hardearned yet and hope that others who may be contacted  will use due diligence also.

I think the company originated in the UK and according to Interactive Investor magazine, is a scam. I can't yet post links but if you google Interactive Investor or Tony Hetherington from Moneywise 09.07.09 article you'll be able to find it for yourself.


----------



## Cara81 (31 July 2009)

garthy37 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have recently (today) invested in this company. it seemed like a good idea and a brilliant opportunity (maybe too brilliant) to make some good cash, and having read this i am now sceptical of the whole thing.
> 
> ...





HI Garth,

Yes, please let me know how you go with it. My number is 0404028291 if you find it is not what they have promised. That goes for anyone else, if you have had dealings with this scamming company, please give me a call as the more people we have against this company the better chance we have at getting our money back and preventing it happening to others.
I bet the people on here saying it is a good program are actually people from the business. They have no morals.


----------



## Staffymax (4 August 2009)

I received a "prospectus" in the mail and received a call today? The chap was a good talker....first of all said he was in Sydney...then Brisbane? $7900 incl. GST 718....all Tax deductable over 3 years you end up only paying $578?  He said "Full Money Back Guarantee" within 3 years? You can start with as little as $500 and are only allowed to use 5% until you get to $10000 then you have to withdraw your profits? He said 200 Licenses in our area WA, SA and VIC I think. Lots of other info too?  Too good to be true


----------



## MEOW (11 August 2009)

Mate of  mine is getting the same calls at present. They have only 3 packages left......surprise surprise. I only just found out and relayed the following true story. Suffice to say he is not taking up the offer.

Another mate did the scam a few years ago where he "invested" $ 5000 with the promise that once the account hit $ 10,000 he could withdraw the money. Each week he got sent the results, that showed his account slowly increasing till one day it hit over $ 10,000. He immediately went to withdraw his initial investment only to find out that he had been taken.

As he had paid by credit card, the bank he was with had a credit card policy if you lost money due to a fraud they would refund it. That is how he got his money back. It took a few months but he did get reimbursed.

Goodluck Sandgroper, give this method a try.


----------



## Cara81 (15 August 2009)

HI Again all,
I have had about 5 people call me so far that are in the same position, that the program or investment we purchased was not as described or has not given returns anywhere the amount they promised. Basically what I am doing is taken down names and numbers, and seeking legal advice. I will let everyone know what the lawyer says after meeting with him again in a few weeks. The more people we can get to go against this company the better and cheaper it will be for us and the more chance something can be done about it. It does not matter what state you are in. 
In the meantime, if you have paid by credit card, as MEOW said, open a dispute with your bank and they will look into for you and it may just get you a refund. My bank is looking into for me as we speak, so fingers crossed.
Also, it would be wise to contact Office of Fair Trading, ACCC, ASIC, and Scam Watch. You can make complaints online at their websites.
I will be posting my contact email address in the next post.
Thanks
Cara


----------



## Cara81 (15 August 2009)

cara81@bigpond.net.au


----------



## demojob (21 August 2009)

Hey everyone,
Has anyone  actually tried the software and completed it to a 100%?  Does it make money or lose money??
I see there are alot of people who have been mislead and I agree with them wanting their money back but, as far as I can tell not too many people have given it a go for say 6months doing exactly as it says. I'm curious to see if the predictions is can make are accurate or if it's a random number generator.
If there is anyone out there who can shed light please do as I'm extremly interested in the workings of this program.  For the guys/gals mislead keep up the fight!!!!
Cheers
  Damian


----------



## Cara81 (27 August 2009)

Hi All Again,

Thank you to everyone that has contacted me. I will be in contact with those that have left their name with me as soon as I know what the lawyer would like to do. 

I have also had some people call me and say that IVST Solutions are now saying that I am happy with the program and that I have changed my mind. This is NOT the case, I am extremely unhappy with the program, and their service.

I would also like to point out that their have been numerous people who have contacted me and have tried the program for a good few months and have also said that it does not bring back the returns that they promise.

If anyone is approached by this company, I would strongly recommend that you do no go ahead with it.

If you have already signed up, and it has turned out not as they promised, please contact me as the more people we have the better result we can get. As I said before it does not matter what state you are in.

Phone: 0404028291
Email: cara81@bigpond.net.au

I will be doing everything in my power to get this scamming company no matter how long it takes. 

Cara


----------



## bekkate (20 October 2009)

Was just wondering if anyone has signed up to ivst solutions in the last few months and how they are going are they making money on the horses every week like they said?
Thanks Bekkate


----------



## garthy37 (23 November 2009)

hey all, for those who want to know if anyone has actually given the program a go, here are the facts..

I have been doing it for 4 months, and am currently down 25% of my starting kitty. This will be the same whether you start with $1000 or $10000, as 5% is supposed to be bet on every race.

Winning percentage is nothing like the 48% it is said to be. Try 19%.

I am going to stick this out til 6 months have passed. This decision will probably cost me more money.

My gut feel is this is a basic system that maybe picks horses based on quoted odds in comparison to what they are listed in the paper, and what the system rates them to be quoted at. 

Happy to answer any questions, but wouldnt recommend signing up to this program.


----------



## skyQuake (23 November 2009)

garthy37 said:


> hey all, for those who want to know if anyone has actually given the program a go, here are the facts..
> 
> I have been doing it for 4 months, and am currently down 25% of my starting kitty. This will be the same whether you start with $1000 or $10000, as 5% is supposed to be bet on every race.
> 
> ...




Why not paper trade it for a while rather than bleed out money?


----------



## garthy37 (24 November 2009)

what does paper trade mean? sorry pal not up with the lingo..


----------



## Cara81 (29 April 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Its been a while since I last posted and this will be the last. 
Over the last 10 months I have been contacted by at least 30 people who have invested in this scam and have found out that what they received is no where near what had been promised to them over the phone by this company.
Most people I spoke with have tried the program for at least 3 months and the results have been far from what IVST promise you will make. If you are considering buying this program, DON"T you will just loose more money then you make. 
If your lucky enough to have paid by credit card, there is hope of getting your money back. If you have paid by cash, unfortunately, there is not a lot you can do unless you take them to court, and then you need at least 5-10 people in the same situation to make it worth while. I found out that it would cost roughly $15000 - $20000 to do it and most lawyers won't even go there. IVST do not have any assets, and they transfer all their funds into private accounts which leaves the business with basically nothing, so even if you did win, there is no guarantee that you would even get your money back.

If you are one of the unlucky ones (like me) who went ahead with it (and paid by credit card) I would suggest the following:
1. Open a dispute with your bank against them. It is false advertising. The bank will let you know what happens and what you need to do.
2. Send IVST a letter (via registered post) stating the reasons you want a refund.
3. Send back the program with another letter again clearly stating the reasons for the refund and also make sure you put in there that they DO NOT have permission to send it back to you.

They will send letters back saying that you have simply 'changed your mind' and so does not give grounds for a refund. They will not address your reasons, so don't be put off by this.

Keep copies of the letters you send, the letters they give you, and copies of the tracking numbers of the letters you send. you will need this info to give the bank as evidence. If you have tried the program, keep track of what you have spent and also wins and losses to show the results.

IVST will have to prove to the bank in written form (something with your signature) that you were fully aware of what you were buying and how it works. The declaration you signed is not proof, that is simply to say who you are. They do not have any proof and all they send the bank is an article from Office of Fair Trading saying the Change of Mind is not cause for refund. If you have clearly stated your reasons, you will get a refund. The whole process will take about 6 months, so hang in there.

I brought the 'investment' in May 2009 and after a lot of research, talking to various lawyers and legal aids, I finally got a refund via my bank in December 2009. 

I hope this helps a bit, and good luck to everyone.  

Cara


----------



## Coolerman (7 October 2010)

DONT TOUCH THESE SCUMBAGS WITH A BARGE POLE!
I AD $5000 TO THROW AWAY AND THROW IT AWAY I DID!
HAVE NOT COME CLOSE TO MAKING A CENT!
THEY NOW DO NOT ANSWER THE PHONES.
IF THEY RING YOU.... ABUSE THEM AS LOUD AS YOU CAN AND FOR AS LONG AS YOU CAN .... JUST FOR ME AND ANYONE ELSE WHO HAS BEEN ROBBED.

IF Anyone else is interested in taking legal action against these .... please message me.

coolerman


----------



## hussnain (12 October 2010)

Hi All,
I couldn't get money back through my westpac credit card.I have gone through dispute since 8 months but no luckk.I will be more than happy to join who want to take legal action against ivst.Since last week ivst 1800 number is not responding and no clue on web either.Any advise will be much appreciated.
hussnain
mob 0437342235


----------

